# Irritating 4wd issue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## quik660

alright i have beatmy head against the wall trying to sort this out.......ive pulled and cleaned the switch....pull the front actuator, tore apart and cleaned, lubed and reassembled. thought maybe i had the actuator outta orientation.....its in the operative angle range.....so i decide im gonna take it out for a spin.....stop....switch to 4wd after 1.5 rotations its shows 4wd on display but my front wheels arent pulling.....stop switch it back to 2wd and i get the 1sec flash intervals.....so one would say BINGO 4wd actuator is bad......but heres the twist....THE FRONT WHEELS ARE NOW PULLING WHILE IT FLASHES 2wd/4wd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:261: try toggeling the switch.....no change. turn the bike off and you hear the 4wd actuator pull out to 2wd!!!! ive checked fuses....connections under the fuse box....cleaned with electrical contact cleaner....re-applied dielectric grease. only thing i havent done yet was pull the KEBC actuator. im thinking of just bypassing the whole durn thing!!!! wish me luck!!! if anyone else has had similar issues PLZ PLZ PLZ chime in!!!! 

soory for the long ranting post!!


----------



## IBBruin

You have a strange one for sure. Lemme think on it a while.


----------



## IBBruin

The actuator you're hearing when you turn the switch off, are you positive it's the 4WD actuator and not the KEBC ? The 4WD should not move when you turn the key off.


----------



## quik660

i am positive it is the 4wd act. as soon as you key off it moves then the KEBC does its usual noises.......i also am not loosing engine braking it works perfectly!! its super strange


----------



## quik660

IBBRUIN i cant txt you a video for you to heare yourself..........super weird.


----------



## phreebsd

sorry i fell off the phone texts. i got the phone back from my daughter now.

when I key off i hear the kebc but right before it i hear the isc valve moving. i never hear the front actuator doing anything. yers is 06 so you wont have the ISC assembly.

have you tried another actuator controller? 
(sorry if i missed it and you said you already had)


----------



## quik660

no i havent tried one yet...dont have anyone else real close with a brute anymore. sometimes when you randomly crank it up it flashes and it jumps into 4wd without flipping the switch at all..........the first noise you hear phree is the 4wd actuator...you can put your hand on it and feel it


----------



## quik660

i guess it could be worse......i could not have 4wd at all.....now i just have it when im not suppose to......im thinking maybe the actual 4wd switch.....the surround around it is cracked and it was full of mud but i cleaned it out best i could. gonna try buying one of those and go from there........anyone think it could be a KEBC actuator issue??


----------



## phreebsd

quote from nyroc

"I took apart my 4x4 actuator and it did not need any lubrication since it doesn't work as hard as the KEBC. The 4x4 actuator output shaft cannot rotate 360 degrees when installed (the correct orientation in 2x4 is 9clock looking at the shaft end of the actuator with the breather tube pointint up, the little rotating block hangs downward when you install it). If the 2x4 4x4 is flashing, remove the cap (remember the orientation of the cap), flip the switch to 2x4 and you can twist the motor many time until it stops. Twist it the other way many times until it stops. Twist it approximately half as many times and then turn the key on, if it says 2x4, try putting it back together and see if it will work. If the 2x4 4x4 flashes again when you flip to 4x4, you may have the motor cap installed incorrectly and that makes th motor turn backwards. Take a look and the little dimples on the motor cap. Make them match the exact orientation on you KEBC, or just rotate it 120 degrees and try again. "


----------



## glock3540

I was having issues with my Prairie staying in 4wd. My KEBC worked fine but it would not come out of 4wd, even thought the 4wd light was not on. I checked the 4wd actuator and it worked when hooked to a battery charger. I bought a used actuator control unit to replace mine and all is good now. Not the same problem you are having but that may be your issue. When I plugged the new one in, I got a little nervous because both actuators started making noises, my belt and 4wd light started blinking really fast and my spedo jumped up then settled back down. My oil and neutral light went really dim like the battery was dead. I turned the key off waited a little and turned it back on and everything was fine. I think the CDI was just setting itself. A new actuator controller box is around $300 but I found a used one for $85


----------



## DaveMK1

phreebsd said:


> quote from nyroc
> 
> "I took apart my 4x4 actuator and it did not need any lubrication since it doesn't work as hard as the KEBC. The 4x4 actuator output shaft cannot rotate 360 degrees when installed (the correct orientation in 2x4 is 9clock looking at the shaft end of the actuator with the breather tube pointint up, the little rotating block hangs downward when you install it). If the 2x4 4x4 is flashing, remove the cap (remember the orientation of the cap), flip the switch to 2x4 and you can twist the motor many time until it stops. Twist it the other way many times until it stops. Twist it approximately half as many times and then turn the key on, if it says 2x4, try putting it back together and see if it will work. If the 2x4 4x4 flashes again when you flip to 4x4, you may have the motor cap installed incorrectly and that makes th motor turn backwards. Take a look and the little dimples on the motor cap. Make them match the exact orientation on you KEBC, or just rotate it 120 degrees and try again. "


Phree,
Glad you found this little write up. I still have the actuator off of my wifes brute cause I had to deploy. putting it back together when we return after easter and I forgot the position of the little cam on the actuator:thinking:

:mimbrules:


----------



## phreebsd

there's also this from the manual!


----------



## quik660

I think imma try replacing my 4wd/2wd switch first....the rubber around the switch was torn and the switch was full of mud. Tried cleaning it out and maybe the contacts are just stuck together or something......then I'm gonna move onto the actuator box....


----------



## IBBruin

The switch is either open or closed. Open for 4WD, closed for 2WD. Pretty simple really. I don't think it will cause the problems you describe but ya never know.


----------



## phreebsd

I'm still betting on my gut feeling, Quick!


----------



## quik660

I'm trying to figure out how many times to turn the potientiometer.........I feel sooooo lost!!


----------



## IBBruin

If you have a manual, follow it step by step. If you don't have a manual, you can download one right here after you become a subscribing member.


----------



## quik660

Guess I need to subscribe huh???


----------



## IBBruin

We're posting as much as possible, Phree has taken snapshots out of the manual, we're trying but unfortunately we can't post the entire service manual up, this thread would be several pages long. LOL A hard copy is around 50 bux, IMO a subscription here is much more valuable but that's up to each indivudal to decide. We'll hang in right here for ya until you figure it out even if you don't subscribe!


----------



## quik660

thanks IBBruin......i didnt have any time to tinker with it this evening...maybe tomorrow. the 4wd is kinda working......what i mean by kinda is.....if i flip the switch to 4wd and then start the bike it shows 4wd but is actually 2wd.........if i flip it back to 2wd it flashes the 4wd/2wd and then I HAVE 4WD!!!!! but after that it stays in 4wd untill you cut the bike off.....as soon as you key off the 4wd actuator goes back to 2wd and the KEBC does its normal thing...........really screwy huh??


----------



## drtj

Try putting dielectric grease on the selector switch. It may be getting a bad connection.


----------



## quik660

ive cleaned it out best i could and crammed dielectric grease in there..........thats the first thing imma try to replace.....then on to the actuator firing box


----------



## phreebsd

man i figured any time now you'd be posting "i finally got it!"
You should be an expert on the 4x4 actuator by the time you are done!


----------



## quik660

NO SHEET!!!!!! i havent messed with it anymore....just gotta use my switch backwards for the meantime........ i put my 3GX on today and it seems as tho imma need to pick up a shiim or two.....as soon as you throw it in gear it starts moving.....rode for like an hour hoping it would stretch.........NO DICE!!! how big are these shims?? Are they cheap from the stealership??


----------



## Swamp Star

quik660 said:


> no i havent tried one yet...dont have anyone else real close with a brute anymore. sometimes when you randomly crank it up it flashes and it jumps into 4wd without flipping the switch at all..........the first noise you hear phree is the 4wd actuator...you can put your hand on it and feel it


 
Well call me out then:haha::haha:. I should have kept it for another week.... I know I know.....


----------



## quik660

well i didnt mention any names.....maybe someone will b on a brute at this nxt ride and will be kind enough to let me try their firing box......ive gotta hunch on that for some reason


----------



## drtj

quik660 said:


> well i didnt mention any names.....maybe someone will b on a brute at this nxt ride and will be kind enough to let me try their firing box......ive gotta hunch on that for some reason


If u ever make it to possum creek I will let u try mine.


----------



## prosourcepros

I had a buddy let me put mine in his and it didn't work on his either. We didn't want to try it the other way around just in case i had a short or someting that might fry his to. I am still looking for a new one if anyone knows of one. Thanks


----------



## greenmachine

Did you do the buss con. fix? The buss conn. was all fried and melted on mine which inturn shorted out my 4x4 control box. just a thought


----------



## prosourcepros

I am not sure who you are asking. I did mine and i think it was already fried. So i either ned to buy a good used one or a brand new one which is 3 bills. OUCH!!


----------



## quik660

i havent done mine yet.....guess i need to go out there and see about that....


----------



## glock3540

greenmachine said:


> Did you do the buss con. fix? The buss conn. was all fried and melted on mine which inturn shorted out my 4x4 control box. just a thought


 
Can you please explain what the buss con. fix is? I just replaced my actuator control and don't want to loose another one.


----------



## drtj

glock3540 said:


> Can you please explain what the buss con. fix is? I just replaced my actuator control and don't want to loose another one.


 

here ya go!!

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2013


----------



## DaveMK1

Ok got an issue with mine. Done all the checks on the actuator, switch and controller. All good. 

Now, when i go to put the actuater back in, i roll it around untill it is in the 2WD position and it slides in fine. When I rotate the tires after its bolted in the tires act as if they are in 4wd. one spins forward while the other spins backwards. 

Ive tried pulling the actuator and spinning it a few revs to move it but still negative results. The indicator still shows it in 2wd.


----------



## phreebsd

fwiw, my wheels always exhibit that behavior.
Lifted off ground, in 2wd, spin one, the other moves opposite.


----------



## DaveMK1

I just jacked up my 08 650i and the fronts spin in the same direction....
Not on my wifes 05 650 sra

Im lost phree, help !!!!!! LOL


----------



## DaveMK1

Ok this is wierd. Maybe someone can explained to me what happened cause i havent the faintest clue.

So I bolted up my wifes actuator(the 650SRA) and there was a grinding noise while ridding. And the 2x4 4x4 indicator was stuck on 2x4. Even after i clicked it into 4x4.

Brought it back into the garage and triple checked everything. Actuator position and oil level. Everything was good. Put it all back together and still grinding noise. And still no response from the 4x4

For sheets and giggles I took my controller off my 08 650i and installed it on hers. Took it for a quick ride up the street and no noise and the 4x4 worked like it was suppossed to.

Came back and switched the controllers back to their perspective bikes. Took the 650 SRA back out and everything is perfectly fine?!?!?!?! 

What in the world happened????????


----------



## quik660

maybe the firing box had a hiccup.....it is electronics!!!! mine works fine...but opposite of what the switch says.


----------



## DaveMK1

It is definately strange. no flashes or anything with the original box.


----------



## t-ravis

alright i bought a brand new $300 4x4 actuator. 

when i plugged it in the pod stop flashing and said 2x4 with the switch in 2x4. when i switch over to 4x4 the pod does nothing and the actuator only twitches once. 

when i flip the switch back and forth the actuator twitches with each switch movement only. 

i put power to the actuator to move it around and when i plug it in turn the bike on and then off it resets itself to the 2 o'clock position 


any ideas why i can't go into 4x4????


----------



## t-ravis

im thinking maybe in need to do the reset procedure. because the 4x4 actuator has been disconnected for a while. 

i have a manual but i don't see the procedure in there. 


could someone help me with the steps????


----------



## drtj

t-ravis said:


> im thinking maybe in need to do the reset procedure. because the 4x4 actuator has been disconnected for a while.
> 
> i have a manual but i don't see the procedure in there.
> 
> 
> could someone help me with the steps????


 

Here ya go. It was in the How-To section

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18


----------



## t-ravis

Thanks, 

so you think the belt light reset procedure would reset my actuator control box??


----------



## phreebsd

there's no reset on the ACM. the box will reset the actuator upon key off.


----------



## t-ravis

so what do you think would cause my brand new actuator not to work.


----------



## IBBruin

I didn't read the thread from beginning to end but you do know the bike has to be moving a little for the 4WD to engage?


----------



## t-ravis

i mean i didn't drive down the road with it but i did go at least 20 feet. forward and reverse. 

when i have the actuator in my hand that is when i can see it twitch with the flip of the switch.


----------



## t-ravis

any more ideas??


----------



## phreebsd

t-ravis said:


> so what do you think would cause my brand new actuator not to work.


corrosion under the fusebox or ACM failure


----------



## Sonnyd

IBBruin said:


> The switch is either open or closed. Open for 4WD, closed for 2WD. Pretty simple really. I don't think it will cause the problems you describe but ya never know.


I have a 02 650 prairie and the lights don’t flash back and forth I have changed the switch on the handlebar and I checked the front actuator it worked faster in one direction and slower in the other the KEBC I can hear engaging at idle but it doesn’t make any noise when I turn the key off I have checked connections and fuses I don’t have a multi meter at the moment I have just got this bike and didn’t know what I was doing I bought a used actuator but what I thought was the problem is not and spending money that Maybe I shouldn’t have needed to spend I ran wires from the battery and from the black and red wires on the actuator and I touch them together one way to lock in 4x4 and then opposite to dis engage 4x4 to 2 wheel drive but don’t have a clue of what the problem could be. Any ideas


----------



## Slydog

I put a manual actuator on mine.
End of problem


----------

